# Intel RST AHCI driver for ICH10R?



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 14, 2015)

Symptom: The Curcial MX100 SSD Windows 10 is installed on appears as a "removable device" when it most certainly is not.

Motherboard: DFI LanParty X58 DK
Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

Of note:
-Intel Storage Controller does not appear _at all_ in device manager.
-The only device that appears under "Storage controllers" is "Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller."
-The system is fully up-to-date, there are no exclamation points in the Device Manager, and searching for devices turns up nothing.

I tried to install the Intel RST RAID driver (SetupRTS.exe) and it pretty much says "no can do" and closes.  I suspect that is because RAID is disabled.  The thought crossed my mind to enable it but I'd rather not.  I also downloaded the x64 floppy driver but seeing how I can't find anything in the device manager to install it too, that's a dead end too.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 14, 2015)

the problem for you is ICH10R is old piece of junk according to intel and they don't support anything below 8 series . hell my H77 chipsets insn't supported in the latest drivers from the last year. I had to use the latest driver that supports my chipset for W8.1 .

according to this site

http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-WHQL-v-WHQL.html

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=5014229b9e752333&id=5014229B9E752333!901&authkey=!APa6CVXD7QeVo_k

this is the latest supported drivers for your chipset.  and maybe they will work on W10.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 14, 2015)

Second link: "This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software."

First link: I tried v12 and running SetupRST.exe it literally does nothing.  It doesn't even write to the C:\Intel\Logs

Edit: I ran it as administrator instead of letting UAC do it and it looks the same as newer version: "The setup program ended prematurely because of the following error: This platform is not supported."  I don't see anything useful in the log.

Edit: Oh, DUH, wrong computer!  Let's try that again...

Edit: v12 is a no-go.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 14, 2015)

V12 won't work for you . latest is the 11.7 that supported ICH10R According to the site .


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2015)

I was after new drivers not to long ago for my laptop and none would install due to being made by DELL bs shit. So i downloaded the application they have that looks for drivers and it updated them so from 2010 driver to 2013 drivers yay,  was some improvement too.

If i remember around version 12 is were support stopped for even boards only about a year old.

ASRock updated their site for some drivers for my mobo due to win10 although only upto 11.2, maybe you can have some luck but seeing it is a X58 chances are low.

Intel with their bullshit, i do remember getting some V12 working but i don't remember were i got them it might of been though their app not 100% sure.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2015)

@FordGT90Concept If you're using AHCI, it may show up under "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers" as a "Standard SATA AHCI Controller," and not as a "Storage controller" like a RAID driver would. My machine is in RAID mode but, I still see two of them for both the Marvel controller as well as the ASMedia eSATA controller and it's telling me that my 500GB Linux drive is removable. Sound familiar? I would download the latest version of the drivers from Intel's site for use during installation and install the AHCI driver manually and see if it will take. I suspect you're using the generic Microsoft AHCI driver and is listed like it is in the screenshot I attached.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 14, 2015)

v11 worked!  Crucial MX100 no longer shows in "Safely Remove Hardware" but strangely, the "Safely Remove Hardware" button still appears in the tray with only "..." in it.  I chalk that up to the drivers not officially supporting Windows 10.  It's better than I started today so I'm happy. 

Edit: I tried v12 first just in case it would work but knowing it probably wouldn't.


Related question: Does Intel not offer RST for non-RAID?  I'd like RST to tell me if the condition of my SSD deteriorates in my computer (system specs).  The RST for RAID also supports AHCI.  Link is in the OP for Z170.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2015)

wait, do you have "hotswap" or "hotplug" enabled for that device in bios?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 14, 2015)

Nope.  I wanted to enable it a long time ago only to discover it doesn't have it.  If you plug something into eSATA, you got to reboot for it to detect it.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 15, 2015)

Intel are lazy fuckers. They just drop support for certain chipsets without letting users know on their webpage. Which is a really shitty behavior for a multibillion company. Especially considering they dropped ALL drivers from RST range and only give prehistoric Matrix Storage drivers.

I got my ICH10R drivers for my X58 from Station Drivers:
http://www.station-drivers.com

By navigating through the list and following the ICH10R name. For some reason avast! is warning me of infection on their webpage and blocks it entirely, so I can't post you a direct link...

I've also digged out this guy:
http://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html

He's modding the latest RST drivers to work on old chipsets like ICH10R. Unfortunately, it involves disabling driver signing and stuff in order to even install drivers, so it's more a thing for advanced users... I've tried these and they actually worked.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Intel are lazy fuckers. They just drop support for certain chipsets without letting users know on their webpage. Which is a really shitty behavior for a multibillion company. Especially considering they dropped ALL drivers from RST range and only give prehistoric Matrix Storage drivers.
> 
> I got my ICH10R drivers for my X58 from Station Drivers:
> http://www.station-drivers.com
> ...



I wounder if it's the same guy who made the ones i wanted back in the x38 drivers, i needed un compressed drivers (.inf ) for windows install.  Good to hear that or some one is doing them still .


----------



## btarunr (Oct 15, 2015)

ICH10R is support is discontinued in RST since 2013. If you're using some of the newer versions of Windows (8.1 and 10), you're better off using Microsoft's AHCI driver. It's more stable.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2015)

But AHCI driver assumes everything SATA is removable, which, in most cases, is not true.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> v11 worked!  Crucial MX100 no longer shows in "Safely Remove Hardware" but strangely, the "Safely Remove Hardware" button still appears in the tray with only "..." in it.  I chalk that up to the drivers not officially supporting Windows 10.  It's better than I started today so I'm happy.
> 
> Edit: I tried v12 first just in case it would work but knowing it probably wouldn't.
> 
> ...



Yep, something I have found is Intel RAID drivers as they are called are also their AHCI SATA drivers, so they are perfectly safe to install even in non-RAID systems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2015)

They need to axe the "RAID" part and just call it Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver then.  To be honest, I always hated trying to find drivers on Intel's website.  It's a disaster and always has been.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 15, 2015)

I went through this driver mess with my Raid setup on 10.  Since I was going to clean install 10 I set it to RSTe and was able to install the driver for that without issues.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 15, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They need to axe the "RAID" part and just call it Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver then.  To be honest, I always hated trying to find drivers on Intel's website.  It's a disaster and always has been.



I have chipset and RST bookmarked since forever and they are always there for me  In fact I have a "Drivers" folder in bookmarks with all the links to currently used hardware drivers. Works like a charm, no googling and fiddling, always at the tip of my fingers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2015)

I keep copies of drivers (like the v11 driver) on my server.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They need to axe the "RAID" part and just call it Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver then.  To be honest, I always hated trying to find drivers on Intel's website.  It's a disaster and always has been.


They hide stuff from you, probably to try and get you to upgrade. Intel's site says *nothing* about RSTe 4.2 or 4.3 drivers being supporting on anything other than C200 and C600 chipsets however, they work incredibly well on X79. On the same token, the latest RST drivers (for RAID,) also seems to work on my X79 in RSTe mode.

Needless to say, I think Intel needs to consolidate RAID drivers into a single package and AHCI drivers into a single package as opposed to trying to support several different versions for several revisions of the same damn thing running probably the same damn software.

I'm glad you got it to work but, I would have attempting forcing the installation of the newer AHCI driver. The first time I used the C200/C600 chipset RAID drivers on my X79 board, it didn't simply "accept" it and I had to force it to install. Ran great but, it wouldn't just take it.


FordGT90Concept said:


> I keep copies of drivers (like the v11 driver) on my server.


So does Intel: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/22194/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver

All prior releases of RST should be in this list: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/55005/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-


----------

